# Eskrimadors DVD Party!



## Brian R. VanCise (May 15, 2010)

Well since I am moving away I had a little get together last night with some instructors and students mingling at my home and we watched the movie titled "*Eskrimadors*"!  This is a really good documentary on the Filipino Martial Arts in and around Cebu.  I would recommend it to anyone interested in the FMA's!  Definitely it was fun having my good friend Rich Parsons there as he has obviously close ties with Balintawak and the lineage of Anciong Bacon and Balintawak was featured in the movie alongside Doce Pares, Libiro Heryosa, etc,.  Stories and experience was shared by all and we enjoyed the movement on the screen!  Plus it is always good just to get together with your friends!


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 15, 2010)

I thought it was a good movie. I enjoyed it. 

Thanks for inviting me up Brian.


----------



## Dan Anderson (May 15, 2010)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> Well since I am moving away


Brian,

I lost your phone number.  Please call me and give it to me again.  I've been ultra busy in Florida so I haven't been in touch with hardly anyone.

Dan


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 15, 2010)

Rich Parsons said:


> I thought it was a good movie. I enjoyed it.
> 
> Thanks for inviting me up Brian.


 
Hey Rich it was great to have you up and I am looking forward to seeing you in Vegas for our first seminar!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 15, 2010)

Dan Anderson said:


> Brian,
> 
> I lost your phone number. Please call me and give it to me again. I've been ultra busy in Florida so I haven't been in touch with hardly anyone.
> 
> Dan


 
Hey Dan,

I hope Florida is treating you well.  I just called and left my number so give me a call when you get a chance!


----------

